# Side dishes for the fish fry



## fish fry

I do alot of fish frying and I usually fry homemade french fries, hushpuppies and cut up some green onions on the side. I would like to know what your favorite side dishes are with fried fish as the main course.


----------



## FishBone

Miller Lite. :biggrin: 






FishBone


----------



## deebo

fried plantains


----------



## txred

Try.....bacon wrapped jalapenos w/cream cheese stuffin....homemade onion rings....deviled eggs....beans.....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

gotta have cole slaw..........no raisins


----------



## Zork

Mashed potatoes, ranch style beans and yummy corn


----------



## activescrape

We normally put out some canned peaches or pears alongside some cottage cheese. Salad is a good side too.


----------



## bayouboy

Bud Light, fried potatoes, stewed tomatoes, and fresh snap green beans


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Potato casserole or french fries, cole slaw, big pot of pinto beans, and jalapeno hushpuppies.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

MrsTroutsnot said:


> Potato casserole or french fries, cole slaw, *big pot of pinto beans*, and jalapeno hushpuppies.


Exactly!!


----------



## hookemkev

more fish....???


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

I forgot...I also like grilled corn on the cob!


Marsha


----------



## fishgravy

Drain a jar of Jalapeno slices....coat in the same batter as fish, and fry in the same grease. Only takes a couple minutes...mmm good.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I grew up in Florida, we always had cheese grits!!


----------



## txred

Shucker, whats a cheese grit???? got me curious !!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

You just make regular grits (like you eat sometimes for breakfast) and mix in some sharp chedder cheese and let it melt, add salt. I guess it's a Southern thing.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

txred said:


> Shucker, whats a cheese grit???? got me curious !!!!


careful , they eat smoked mullet too ....LOL


----------



## day0970

Shucker eats some weird stuff too.


----------



## Whitey

Asian cole slaw with almonds and roman noodles.


----------



## notthatdeep

Cole Slaw, Pinto Beans and Potato Salad.


----------



## yakfishin

I agree more fish. ;O


----------



## fishbowl365

mac n cheese made with egg noodles and velveeta every time i fry fish without fail. my girls would kill me, it's a fish fry tradition.


----------



## railman

We always like mashed potatos with chopped onion on top.Taste good with fried fish.


----------



## zingpow

white rice ,toast and plenty of caper sauce and i meant plenty


----------



## SUPERSAM

Potatoe salad, fresh sliced onion, pickles and tartar sauce.


----------



## kbc

*Fried Bisquits*

Gotta drop some canned bisquits in the grease. Oh so good!


----------



## Kenner21

When we're frying trout and we have coleslaw as a side the next day I always make a sandwhich with a hamburger bun....several pieces of trout microwaved until warm...a heaping of coleslaw ...some black pepper and a few dashes of tobasco. good stuff We often have baked beans as a side as well


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Fried fish, hushpuppies, homemade fries, cole slaw, fried onion rings and fried jalepeno's.


----------



## Tankfxr

The fried jalepenos sound good. Usualy instead of french fries will make some grilled potatoes, just cube them up put in a cast iron skillet with some chopped onion and some garlic and a little bit of oil, cook till they are all brown and cooked and some of them are a little crispy, hard to beat.

Unless you do it like we do in POC and cheat and take the fish to Josies, fried fish with some spanish rice, guacamole, charo beans and chile con queso is good stuff also.


----------



## robalo

*Twisted Slaw*

Coslaw....cabbage/mayonise/tomato/onions/ Salt To Taste.........


----------



## JWL

*Grits are a DEEP South thing*



OYSTER SHUCKER said:


> I grew up in Florida, we always had cheese grits!!


I grew up in Georgia and we always had grits at a fish fry. Sometimes plain grits with butter, or cheese grits.


----------

